# Your 80s Pop and Rock Top 10 List



## lasosa (Feb 10, 2012)

Mine :
1. The Cars - Drive
2. A-Ha - The sun always shines on TV
3. Men at work - Down under 
4. Christopher cross - Sailing
5. Phil collins - Everyday
6. Madonna - Live to tell
7. Martika - Toy Soldier
8. Cindy lauper - time after time
9.Toto - I will remember
10. Roxy music - More than this


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

1. Japan - Ghosts
2. Marillion - Kayleigh
3. Dire Straits - Private investigation
4. Peter Gabriel and Kate Bush - Don't give up
5. David Sylvian - Forbidden colours
6. Dire Straits - Brothers in arms
7. Alan Parsons Project - Old and wise
8. Spandau Ballet - Through the barricades
9. ABBA - The winner takes it all
10. Paul Simon - Homeless


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

Can we include 80's hair metal which some say is more like pop?


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

In no order

Electric Light Orchestra - Twilight
Alan Parsons Project - Sirius/Eye in the Sky
Alan Parsons Project - Old and Wise
Scorpions - Still Loving You
Def Leppard - Hysteria
Boston - Can'tcha Say (You Believe in Me)
Spandau Ballet - It's True
Simple Minds - Don't You Forget About Me
The Moody Blues - Your Wildest Dreams
The Outsiders - WInning it All


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Talking Heads-Mr. Jones
Talking Heads-Burning Down The House
Missing Persons-Destination Unknown
The Motels-Only The Lonely
Steve Winwood-Back In The High Life
Robbie Robertson-Somewhere Down The Crazy River
Peter Gabriel-Games Without Frontiers
Dire Straits-Skateaway
Rush-Limelight
John Martyn-Some People Are Crazy


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2012)

An impossible choice - so this is just what I can call to mind tonight...

Talking Heads - Road to Nowhere
Joy Division - Atmosphere / She's Lost Control
New Order - Blue Monday
Frankie Goes to Hollywood - Two Tribes
Depeche Mode - Just Can't Get Enough
Was Not Was - Out Come the Freaks
Scritti Politti - Sweetest Girl
Talking Heads - Once in a Lifetime
Heaven 17 - Temptation
Police - Every Breath You Take


----------



## norman bates (Aug 18, 2010)

1. prince - the ballad of dorothy parker
2. electric light orchestra - twilight
3. jane siberry - one more colour
4. nashville ramblers - the trains
5. matia bazar - vacanze romane
6. franco battiato - i treni di tozeur
7. cocteau twins - pandora
8. pandora's box - original sin
9. church - under the milky way
10. joe jackson - steppin' out


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Mine 

Overall
1. Frank Zappa - Jazz From Hell
2. Paul Simon - Graceland
3. AC/DC - Back in Black
4. Violent Femmes - Blister in the Sun
5. U2 - New Years Day
6. John Lennon - Just like Starting Over
7. Lou Reed - Romeo had Juliette
8. Dire Straits - Romeo and Juliet
9. Human League - Don't You Want Me Baby
10. Bruce Springsteen - The River

Extended list
11. Mightnight Oil- The Dead Heart
12. Talking Heads - Road to Nowhere
13. UB40 - Red Red Wine
14. Sting - Dream of the Blue Turtle
15. Crowded House - Don't Dream its Over
16. Bob Dylan - Political World
17. REM - The One I Love
18. Robert Cray - Right Next Door
19. Roxy Music - Avalon
20. Pretenders - Brass in Pocket

Aussie (other than above)
1. Midnight Oil - If Ned Kelly was King
2. Cold Chisel - You Got Nothing I Want
3. AC/DC - Highway to Hell
4. Split Enz - I Got You
5. The Swingers - Counting the Beat
6. Billy Field - You Weren't in Love with Me
7. Men at Work - Who Can It Be Now
8. Redgum - I Was Only 19 (A Walk in the Light Green)
9. INXS - Original Sin
10. Mondo Rock (Ross Wilson) - Chemistry


----------



## mwtzzz (Apr 1, 2013)

I was a teenager in the 80s! Aside from jazz and impressionism, my favorite music is 80s pop, and there was so much of it that was good.

Everyone knows the great ones, so I'll list a few of the lesser-known or forgotten great ones, and put:

Doot Doot. Freur
Moments in Love. The Art Of Noise.
Cry. 10cc
Fortress Around Your Heart. Sting 



Forever Young. Alphaville
Hang on Now. Kajagoogoo
Something about you. Level 42
Someone, Somewhere in Summertime. Simple Minds
Holding Back the Years. Simply Red.
The Working Hour. Tears for Fears.
Under the Milky Way. The Church
You Got It All. The Jets.
Love My Way. The Psychedelic Furs.
Buffalo Stance. Neneh Cherry
Electricity. OMD
Home Again. Oingo Boingo
Hysteria. Def Leppard
Madame Butterfly. Malcolm McLaren.
Rising to the top. Keni Burke. 



Under My Spell. Spellbound 



Voices Carry. 'til Tuesday.
Only the Lonely. The Motels
No One Is to Blame. Howard Jones
Never Gonna Let You Go. written by Brazilian pianist Sergio Mendez, composer of "Mas Que Nada"
Broken Wings. Mr. Mister
I Will Follow. U2.
International Geophysical Year. Donald Fagen.
I Can't Wait. Nu Shooz


----------

